# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  احلى فساتين السهرة والخطوبة واحلى الساعات للسهرات

## miroooo

:: 


اليوم حاقدملكم احلى الفساتين للسهرات واتمنى انها تعجبكم
drawGradient()

















 وممكن انها تمشى لفساتين الخطوبة طبعا
drawGradient()












وطبعا الاناقه لاتكمل من غير ساعات حريمى روعة
drawGradient()


















 amoora

----------


## فلونه

::  رووعه قمه في الجمال

----------


## nile_daughter

شكرا يا أميرتى على الموديلات الجميلة لكن اليس هناك نصيب للمحجبات؟

----------


## عادي

الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب

----------


## nabil505

الأخت فلونه
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو التكرم بتصحيح التوقيع الخاص بك
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
( الهمزة أسفل الألف )
مع الشكر

----------


## pharma_boy4

الهي  يوعدنا يا رب  :: 

بهزر اكيد

----------


## amira_saleh2002

على فكرة أنتى أسمك على أسمى وأحنا أسم على مسمى

----------


## ابن البلد

*ممكن أزود من عندي**** نبدأ بفساتين الزفاف* ******************* محدش يقدر ينسي التيجان* *************فساتين للخطوبه* ***صفرة العروس* عقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى يارب

----------


## ماما زوزو

*سلمت ايديكم جميعااااااااا
وعقبال كل شباب المنتدى مايتجوزوا
بس الفساتين تكون محتشمة
وعقبال يوسف يااحمد.........*

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## miroooo

مع احلى التسريحات للمناسبات والافراح[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]
 
تسريحة معقدة :




 



يتبع------------->>>>>>>>>
 
 


 




 
يتبع_________________>>>>>>>
 
 وشكرا ماما زوزو  ::  لتثبيتك لموضوعى  ::

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

جميل قوووووووووووى الموضوع ميرو 

مع انى ولد  لكن  عجبنى 

عايزين بقى  شوية بدل  رجالى  ممكن 

هههههههههه

----------


## miroooo

:: 

*احلى فساتين للافراح وعليكى اختيار الانسب والملائم لكى 
والف مبروك مقدما* 

















 







 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## miroooo

* أشــــــــكال الــدبــــــل* *
** تـــســريــحــات الـــشـــعـــر بـــالـــتـــاج *

----------


## miroooo

وهذة مجموعة أخترتها على ذوقي
إن شاء الله تنال على أعجابكم
إكسسوارات ناعمة 
[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

الله الله عليكى ميرو 

ايه الجمال والروعة ده  

بس فين طلبى  ........   البدل فين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن شوية بدل  وقمصان  ...........‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

أبووليــــــــــــد

مصمم عام ازياء المنتدى

----------


## miroooo

كان بودى بس الموضوع مخصص للمناسبات والزفاف والمكياج للعرائس والخطوبة يا كينج 
وعموما شكرا لمرورك واهتمامك عزيزى

----------


## miroooo

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]
 

¨°o.O ( مجوهرات لازوردي لعيونكم ) O.o°¨ 
    












 


 

 





 







أتمنى ان تنــــــــــــال اعجابكم

----------


## قشطة

تسلمي اميرةالاكسسوارات روووووووووووعة 
بس ياريت تكتبي الموقع الخاص بالمجوهرات

----------


## miroooo

http://www.lazurde.com

لعيونك يا قشطة وشكرا لمرورك حبيبتى

----------


## miroooo

مسكات للعروس
[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]
 ::   ::   ::  

 





 



  ::   ::   ::

----------


## miroooo

* يتبببببببببببع..* 


** 






















*
**
*

----------


## miroooo

*















تحيااااااااااتي

اتمنى انها تعجبكم*

----------


## miroooo

::   ::   ::

----------


## miroooo

::  مع الحقائب  ::

----------


## miroooo

عندي تشكيـــــــــــــلة رووووووووووعه من المجوهرات,,
 ::  انشالله تعجبكم,, ::  

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]








 



















 ::  انشاء الله عجبتكم التشكيلة  ::

----------


## AS@Y

انتو كده بتفتحو نفسى للجواز بس على راى ابو وليد فين البدل واللى لابسنها طبعا شكلهم نسيونا :: ...................... لكن حقيقى تشكيله جميله وربنا يخليكوا لينا ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## miroooo

::  تسريحات شعر متنوعة  ::  
U n C u T e L e S s
  *Long Hairstyles*


*Curly Hairstyles*






Black Hairstyles






*Celebrity Hairstyle*

----------


## miroooo

*[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]











*

 ::  المكياج  ::  خلونا نرجع للمكياج شوي :

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

----------


## حلاوة

واااااااو والله كلهم رووعة  ::  



يسلموووووووو على الصوور الرووعة ::  


تحياتي : حلاوة ::

----------


## ابن البلد

مشكورة ميرووووووووووووووو
مرة تانيه
 :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## miroooo

*
وضع الشادو الاسود بالصور 
     - ارسمي خطا بقلم الكحل الاسودعلى طول الروموش من الاعلى كما هو موضح بالشكل .. [img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]-ضعي الشدو الاسود على الجفن بحاذاة الرموش و بضربات بالفرشاه من الاسفل الى الاعلى كما في الشكل  3-بالفرشاه الكبيره وزعي الشدو على كامل الجفن .. كما هو في الشكل النتيجه النهائيه  تابعوووونا  

*

----------


## miroooo

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]
*اليكم يا بنات احدث خطوط الموضة* 
*فـــــــــى*
*د بــــل الــخــطوبـــة*
  










 



























 ::  تابعووووونا ::

----------


## على درويش

*الحمد لله انى اتجوزت خلاص
ربنا يستر وزوجتى متشوفهمش
لك تحياتى يا ميرو*

----------


## miroooo

*الجزء الاول: ادوات الشعر الكهربائيه


اولا : لتمليس الشعر ( نستخدم هذه المكواه بعد تجفيف الشعر + الملحقات معه تعملك كسرات حلوه بعد ما تنعمينه وانتي بكيفك تختاري الكسره الكبيره والا الصغيره)



ثانيا:لعمل خصل لولبيه بالشعر وهذي انا احبا حيل تعطيك لوك جميل وتقدرين تختاري الخصل ملفلفه بحجم كبير وال صغير وهي سريعه وحلوه


ثالثا:لعمل خصل لولبيه او تموجات كبيره او صغيره تقدرين تستخدمين هذي وصدقيني تعطيك تسريحه روعه كانه عاملها لك الصالون 

اذا تبين تموجات كبيره وحركه بشعرك اخذي خصله كبيره وبعد ما تفكيها مرري اصبعك بشعرك ولا يلمسه المشط حفاظا علي التسريحه 
واذا تموجات صغيره او لو لبيه عملي خصل صغيره

===
وهذي يا بنات رولات كهربايه  مريحه وسريعه تقدرين تبدعي فيها تسريحات حلوه*
*رابعا: لتمليس الشعر اثنا تجفيفه تحتاجين هالفرشاه مع مجفف الهواء الللي عندك بس تاخذي خصل وحده وحده عشان يصير ناعم حيل

او تاخذي هذي


وهذا مجفف الشعر اللي تستخدميه مع الفرش السابقه للتمليس ولتجفيف بنفس الوقت


وهذا مجفف شعر ممتاز مثلا لما تكوني حاطه الرولات بشعرك مفيه جل تقعدي تحت المجفف هذا عشر دقايق بعدين تفكي الرول وشوفي النتيجه المدهشه
واله استعمال اخر مثلا لما تكوني حاطه حمام زيت تقعدي تحته شويه عشان يتغلغل المستحضر بشعرك


انتظروا الجزء الثاني*

----------


## miroooo

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

*لجمالك*
*الجزء الثاني :*
* مستحضرات العناية بالشعر للمساعدة في عمل التسريحات*
*
*السيروم:
 ضعيه على شهرك وهو مبلول قبل ما تعملي له استشوار
يحافظ علي لمعته وحمايته من حرارة السشوار 


Frizz-Ease® Hair Serum Extra Strength Formula
**
الجل :
ويستخدم لتثبيت التسريحات المالسه مثلا تسريحة ذيل الحصان كما يستخدم في التمليس او تجعيد الشعر بفركه على الشعر بدون تمشيطه


ResQ Frizz Defense® Anti-Frizz Polishing Gel
**
الرغوه :
تستخدم لتمشيط الشعر وحل التشابك عنه واعطاءه اللمعه المحببه وايضا للتمليس والتجعيد


Progaine® Volumizing Foam
**
السبراي:
يستخدم لتثبيت التسريحه برشه عليها بعد الانتهاء من عملها


John Frieda Beach Blonde® Ocean Waves Sea Spray Texturizing Styler

ترقبوا الجزء الثالث 
وهو طريقة عمل التسريحات بالصور خطوه بخطوة



تابعووووونا
 ::

----------


## miroooo

*الجزء الثالث* *التسريحات خطوة بخطوة* 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

*اولا غسل شعرك ومن ثم 
تجفيفه بالمجفف الكهرابائي

ومن ثم قومي بالخطوات التاليه:-
1)- يجمع الشعر الى مؤخرة الراس ويلف على
شكل التواء الى الداخل كما هو موضح لديك بالصوره.



2)- ثبتي الشعر على التوائ الموطلوب و يمسكه
بشكل آمن قائمًا ومن ثم يخرج اطراف الشعر الى الخارج.


3)- يصفف الشعر على شكل خصل صغيره 
ويوضع عليها جل بكل خصله على حده 


ويكون الشكل النهائي لها 

 


 * 
*والان الى طريقة عمل بعض القصات* 

*شعر المدرجات ( شلال ) طويل

1- يجب ان يكون الشعر مبلل اثناء القص 




2- نبداء القص من الغرة بطريقة التفريغ





3- نتبع نفس الطريقه من الامام الى الخلف 

و نستمر بهذه الطريقة باتجاه عامودي 



4- نتابع القص من الجنبين 





5- نرفع الشعر من الخلف بطريقة عاموديه ونقص ماتبقى 


6- يمشط الجزء الخلفي من الشعر الى الاسفل 





7- نزيل الشعر من الزائد في الطول من الخلف 




8- نعمل عملية التفريغ الى الغرة





9- وعملية التفريغ الى الجوانب ايضاً



10- نهاية القصه 



وبعد التجفيف يكون الشكل النهائي لها

*
  


قصة الشعر القصير وتسمى بالقصه الرومنسيه

1- نقسم الشعر وهو مبلول الى قسمين بشكل افقي

 

2- 





3- نفص الشعر حسب الطول المطلوب من الاسفل


4- بعد اخذ الطول المناسب نرفع الشعر بشكل افقي لتدريجه





5-ثم ناخذ الخصله التي تليها ونتابع القص بشكل عامودي 



6- ناخذ الجنب إلى أعلى بشكل افقي






7- ثم نقص تحت الاذن بشكل مائل 



8- ثم نأخذ الجنب من الجهة الاخرى بشكل افقي لندرجه





9- نأخذ الغرة الى أعلى وندرجها مع الجوانب


10- نأخذ الغرة إلى الامام لتدويرها مع الجوانب 





11- نهاية القصة




12 الشكل النهائي للقصة 



تابعوووونا

----------


## miroooo

[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

----------


## ديدي

*حقيقى موضوع شيقك وجميل وواضح يا امورة انه ذوقك عالى اوى وعندك موهبه خاصه للاهتمام بالاناقه* *فياريت تكثرى لانها من الموضوعات اللى بتشغل كل بنات حواء ولعله يكون فال خيرك منك على كل شباب وفتيات المنتدى اللى لسه ما اتجوزوش** قولوا يارب يسعدهم*

----------


## saladino

*بعد أذنكوا أشارك فى الموضوع .. مشاركة جميلة جامعة شاملة بدل الواحد مايروح السنتر يدخل هنااااااااا ويختار على كل لون*  
*جبت شوية شنط رائعة وصنادل* * مجموعه من ماركة بربريز اسيبكم مع الصور* 
**






** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**

----------


## saladino

*وهذي بعض الصنادل من شركة فكتوريا سيكرتس* *************مع تمنياتي ان تنال اعجابكم* ::

----------


## saladino

*معلش انا جبت تانى معاكم علشان احط شوية مجواهرت تحفـــة مش قادر اسكت عليها .. كمان انتوا جننااااان وده بعض ماعندكم ..**ياترى ياهل ترى*  ::   ::

----------


## قلب ابيض

الله :: اناااا  ايش جايبني هنهبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي انا ماشي* ** **الحمد لله ماحد شافني ::

----------


## amoora

</FONT>

----------


## amoora



----------


## amoora



----------


## amoora



----------


## amoora

*عودة من جديد مع الساعات النسائية * 
[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

*

*


[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]



ice cube


[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

----------


## amoora

:: *تشكيلة خــــــــواتم* 
[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]






[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]






[img]icon.aspx?m=blank[/img]

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوين أوي ميرووووو

----------


## ديدي

صور جميلة اوى يا amoora

----------


## theangel

::   ::   يا تارى هختار اية ههههههههه لسة اما ابقى اتجوز ابقى افنكر ::  

ههههههههههههه الللة بجد الخواتم دى تحفة وكمان الميكاب والشعر بجد جنان

----------


## سامح رفاعة

هاي 
أنا سامح من سوريا عمري 24 سنة  ::  
الفساتين كتير حلوين 
رح أبعتن لخطيبتي مشان تنقي واحد
شكراً

----------


## بنت أفندينا

تسلم اديكو كلكوا

----------

